# Below the dams from the bank



## coolersnapper (Apr 1, 2009)

Hate to bore you rever vets, but what tips can you give a rookie on fishing for sauger below Meldahl or Markland. I will be fishing from shore as my boat is too small for the river. (15' alum.) I tried twice early in the year and only managed a couple drum. I was just casting rubber jigs. Thanks and remember, the coolersnappers always bite!


----------



## catking21 (Sep 22, 2009)

a 15 footer aint too small for the river, i run a 14 foot flat bottom aluminum with a 25 hp mercury on the back....


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Minnows work better than jigs when you are just learning. Look for someone who knows what they are doing and watch them. It wouldn't hurt to strike up a conversation but dont crowd them. Get a long rod, 8 or 9 ft. that can throw a 1/4 oz. jig a long way. If you are new it takes a while to learn where the fish hold according to water level and current. (see recommendation #2)
Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## coolersnapper (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I did manage a couple drum on jigsbelow Markland late last winter. I was using 1/2 ounce jig heads, letting it get to bottom and bring it back in. I've done most all types of fishing but this is new to me. I assume I should dead line the minnows??


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

a rig I use a lot is to tie the sinker on the bottom of the line with the hook up about 12". You can tie a knot in the line and crimp on a split shot above that, if the sinker gets hung you can pull the line thru it and only lose the sinker. It is sort of a drop-shot. A good rule for weight is to use just enough to get on the bottom, too much and you will get constantly hung up, 1/2 oz. is pretty heavy unless the current is really swift and then the fish may be holding along the current not right in the middle of it.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Jigging spoons and blade baits work well. Let your lure sink on a tight line to prevent slack line in the current, this will help you stay in contact with your bait.


----------

